# *HowTo*: ATI + NVIDIA PhysX Guide



## joemaniaci

Make sure you are only install the nvidia phyx drivers and not the whole package. If you already are, you could try installing the display drivers first, and then the physx drivers.


----------



## videoman5

As long as you are trying to do this on XP or 7, this will work.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *videoman5* 
As long as you are trying to do this on XP or 7, this will work.

Funny thing is its the other way around, I know exactly how to do it in Vista but I don't wanna install it till I do it in XP first. Once I figure this out I will write a guide on how to do it in every OS.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joemaniaci* 
Make sure you are only install the nvidia phyx drivers and not the whole package. If you already are, you could try installing the display drivers first, and then the physx drivers.

Dough!!! I already installed everything lol. I thought that only mattered in Vista but I'll try that one for sure.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Ok so I did what you said and installed only the physx drivers now the problem is gone but the Physx options are greyed out and I can't select Aegie Physx.

Any ideas?


----------



## timw4mail

I've had trouble with various versions of the Nvidia drivers. (This is on Windows 7) I've had the best success with 182.5 drivers, but your 'mileage may vary'.

I've also found that it really doesn't work to have the Nvidia card in your second PCIe slot, you must have it as your primary physical video card. You can set the card to be secondary with the display control panel, however.

Along with this, you need to have a second display, or the Nvidia card hooked to a second input on your display, so the card is recognized at boot.

I hope this helps.


----------



## 003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ModoeXtreme* 
Funny thing is its the other way around, I know exactly how to do it in Vista

No, it doesn't work in Vista. Period. You can have more than one active video driver in Vista, but you can in XP and 7.

As you have discovered, it is still finicky to pull off.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *003* 
No, it doesn't work in Vista. Period. You can have more than one active video driver in Vista, but you can in XP and 7.

As you have discovered, it is still finicky to pull off.

It actually does work in Vista I'll post shortly how to do it.

I heard if I hook up the DVI-to-Vga converter it would be the same as hooking up the monitor? Is this true?


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDMAN* 
This is a easy way to use a Nvidia card for PhysX with a ATI card for video:

http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,6...eviews/?page=2

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,67...fikkarte/Test/

1: Install the driver for your graphics card (Catalyst 8.12 WHQL or higher)
2: Install the v8.09.04 WHQL Physx pack: http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx_8.09.04_whql.html
3: Go to the Windows Start Menu -> Programs -> Nvidia Corporation -> Nvidia Physx Properties
4: In the control panel you select "Settings"
5: Here you should be able to activate "No Acceleration" or "Geforce Physx" or "Ageia Physx". You select the "Ageia Physx". If you use a Physx pack newer than v8.09.04 the "Ageia Physx" is not available even if you have a Ageia card in your system.

There are other methods, but I think most of them require you to be in windows XP.

Thanks to CDMAN for that guide.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

I just tried plugging the 8800GTS to the VGA input of my monitor and my 4870 to the DVI and still nothing the options are greyed out.


----------



## timw4mail

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ModoeXtreme* 
I just tried plugging the 8800GTS to the VGA input of my monitor and my 4870 to the DVI and still nothing the options are greyed out.

Do you have your 8800GTS in the top-most PCIe slot? Seriously, it has to be there.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timw4mail* 
Do you have your 8800GTS in the top-most PCIe slot? Seriously, it has to be there.

Really? There is no other way? Cause that would make my ATI 8x and 8800GTS 16x


----------



## timw4mail

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ModoeXtreme* 
Really? There is no other way? Cause that would make my ATI 8x and 8800GTS 16x









Trust me, I've never gotten it to work otherwise.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timw4mail* 
Trust me, I've never gotten it to work otherwise.

I'll try that but I don't know if its worth it to run it like that, I mean doesn't it make a huge difference?


----------



## timw4mail

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ModoeXtreme* 
I'll try that but I don't know if its worth it to run it like that, I mean doesn't it make a huge difference?

It shouldn't make any difference in performance, the 4870 does not utilize all of the x8 bandwidth.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

I WAS SO CLOSE!!! I clicked enable Physx and BAM BSOD! "Driver is mismanaging PTEs" 0x000000DA







.

I think this is a XP 64 issue so I'll format and install 32bit and see if it works. But you were right the only way is to set is as first PCIE and I realized it runs at 8x and 8x so it makes no difference lol.

I'll report when I'm done!


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Ok so I installed 32 bit and wow its alot more stable and I got both card enable now the problem is that the physx option is completly gone from the control panel and the aegia shortcut just runs the nvidia control panel heres a pic:


----------



## rhoxed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timw4mail* 
Do you have your 8800GTS in the top-most PCIe slot? Seriously, it has to be there.

No, it doesn't, I have gotten 4850x2 (1st slot) 4850 (2nd slot) and a 8600GTS (3rd slot) for physx operation to work just fine. (this is in windows 7)

Delete all vid card drivers, install nvidia package first (not physx only, the whole package) Then you install ATI drivers. You need to hook a monitor to both cards and enable landscaping, with the ATI card as primary display.

The only way i got this to work was by using 2 monitors with the same native res, i could not get it to work with only 1 monitor.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Ok so I did what you said and I installed the NVIDIA driver package after Driver Sweeping but still no Physx option I just can't find it. Is there a way to manually enable it?

EDIT: I also have enabled landscaping, which I think is when you extend the desktop correct? They are both at 1680x1050


----------



## ModoeXtreme

No matter what I do right after I install the ATI drivers the Physx options disappear from the control panel. Can one of you just tell me step by step how you got yours to work. I have installed Windows 7 and still the same goddang thing







.

Thanks


----------



## Toot the Bagal

Hey, im so glad someone else is trying to figure this out, im stressing trying to get this to work.









Im using a hd4850 as my main card, and trying to use a 9500gt for physx. My problem is there is no option in the nvidia control panel to enable physx. Iam also using two monitors and i have tried plugging both cards into my secondary monitor, and also both cards into the primary monitor, yet no avail.

I have installed the up to date nvidia drivers and the physx drivers, and have even tried them on there own.

There must be a way to do this??

Using windows 7.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

ALAS! I found a guide!!!

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=295855

Gonna go try that now lol.


----------



## rhoxed

try enabling only the monitor connected to the NVIDIA card after installing all drivers, then check if you can enable physx, if you can (i was able to, maybe different drivers im using 181.71) then enable the ATI monitor as primary and try it out (mine will not let me open nvidia control panel after i have enabled ati card, but physx continues to function)

Im also doing this with triple4850 xfire


----------



## Toot the Bagal

Eventually got physx to work, but this only happens when i select the secondary monitor(9500gt) as the primary monitor. When i set my main monitor to primary, the nvidia control panel fails to open. Nearly there!


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Toot the Bagal* 
Eventually got physx to work, but this only happens when i select the secondary monitor(9500gt) as the primary monitor. When i set my main monitor to primary, the nvidia control panel fails to open. Nearly there!

FINALY I got it to work and I had to do a little of what you did. You select the Nvidia as primary and disable ATI then once the Nvidia Control Panel is open you enable the PhysX and then while keeping the CP open you change it up and make ATI primary and nvidia secondary. I am right now using my Ati in 16x and Nvidia at 4x, I can make it so its 8x and 8x by just moving the Nvidia up one but I don't think itll make much difference.

Also I did ALOT more than what I just wrote lol, I'm short in time right now just wanted to say it works for now and then later I'll post exactly how I did it. I'll answer questions till then.

Thanks Everyone!!!!!


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhoxed* 
try enabling only the monitor connected to the NVIDIA card after installing all drivers, then check if you can enable physx, if you can (i was able to, maybe different drivers im using 181.71) then enable the ATI monitor as primary and try it out (mine will not let me open nvidia control panel after i have enabled ati card, but physx continues to function)

Im also doing this with triple4850 xfire

Sorry I just saw your post. I guess I did exactly what you did LOL.

Thanks


----------



## Toot the Bagal

Glad you got it Modoe










I installed a few programs from the nvidia physx pack including UT3 Physx mod, gives you 3 levels utlizing physx and it worked like a charm. Ran speedfan in my second monitor whilst playing the game and the 9500gt is clearly being used (changes in temp).

Think this shows that even though i cannot access the control panel after applying the ati monitor, the physx is still enabled prior to this. Seems that way anyway!


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Yea I noticed it too, and vantage cpu marks just went flying off the roof, I got around 34000 not overclocked. Also I get some more fps out of some games as well like UT3 and even Crysis Warhead seems a little faster, gonna go buy Cryostasis soon I heard it uses heavy physx lol.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

WOW I totally forgot to thank damien from Guru3d who helped me through all this he literelaly told me step by step how to do it, and also everyone here







.

I will post screenies after when I'm done with all the testing.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

It seems for me Physx is always on no matter what





















, unless I disable it lol.

Here is proof this works:

Physx Enabled:









Physx Disabled:









Physx Enabled:


----------



## ModoeXtreme

I just finished the guide in the first post hope it helps!


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Please if you've tried this and seen that it works post back so that others can see some confirmation.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

*UPDATE!*

A person has raised a good question and I need your help on this one. If you've tried this on a Nvidia chipset please reply and tell us how you did it, it seems that it doesn't work in Nvidia chipsets. I don't have a Nvidia board and most people who try this don't because:

They have crossfire as their only option hence they go with an ATI card and then realize its unfair and they want PhysX too so they get a Nvidia card just for that. If you have a Nvidia chipset you most likely have a Nvidia card.


----------



## rumel1988

No man I don't have nvidia board.








But I wana buy a asus p5q3 board. And I confused!!
Can this board PCIe slow down to 8x when configure CF or two of two PCIe used(like this theard







).


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rumel1988*


No man I don't have nvidia board.








But I wana buy a asus p5q3 board. And I confused!!
Can this board PCIe slow down to 8x when configure CF or two of two PCIe used(like this theard







).


Well with my mobo I use the Blue and Black slots, the Blue runs at 16x while the Black runs at 4x, but that's ok because the 4x is the Nvidia Card. I think its the same with that board.


----------



## rumel1988

Please read at asus site. http://au.asus.com/products.aspx?mod...11&l3=709&l4=0

Here I read "crossfireX support @8x link"
Your MB too. I am confused!!!

But p5q3 have one blue PCIe and one black PCIe.







what that mean??


----------



## boebi

I also have a question... What about running 2 nvidia cards in SLI (instead of the ati you guys are using), and adding a 3rd nvidia card (not SLI) to process the PhysX?

Is this also possible? And how old may that 3rd card be? (would an old nVidia DDR work? )


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Yes that is possible, Nvidia's latest drivers allow that to happen in any operating system without any hassle, it must be a 8000 series and up to have PhysX capabilities. You just leave the card by itself and SLI the other two, then install drivers and PhysX pack and then run "Nvidia PhysX Properties" in the Start Menu and select a GPU to use PhysX on.


----------



## Nightz2k

I didn't search around, figured to ask first here, why not...









Does this work with Crossfire setups ?

_ie:_ Could I just add a 3rd GPU being Nvidia for PhysX, say like a 9800GTX+ or the like ? I have the space for it, just wondering if it'll work out and if it'll be setup any different. This is basically just hypothetical, but a possible setup I may try.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Yes it is possible but the downfall is that the speeds of your PCI-E slots may change, for example if you have 16x 16x now and add another you may end up 8x 8x 4x which is good enough because 4870s don't utilize the full 16x bandwidth.

Your setup should work because you are not using the Nvidia for rendering.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

My mistake your mobo supports 16x 16x 8x which is very nice.


----------



## Nightz2k

Thanks for the info, just wanted to be sure before even attempting it.


----------



## rumel1988

No my MB is P5Q3. Not P5Q3 delux and its support max 2 PCIe slot.


----------



## boebi

So it MUST be a 8000 series card?

It's impossible with any older versions?


----------



## Corpsman

Can we sticky this?


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rumel1988*


No my MB is P5Q3. Not P5Q3 delux and its support max 2 PCIe slot.


Then how were you gonna crossfire and have Physx with 2 slots? Lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boebi*


So it MUST be a 8000 series card?

It's impossible with any older versions?










Yes older versions do not support PhysX.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Corpsman*


Can we sticky this?


I hope they do


----------



## rumel1988

WOW........ Its working fine.









Thanks to all.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rumel1988*


WOW........ Its working fine.









Thanks to all.










Glad to hear that, I think you'll like Windows 7 much better too lol.


----------



## Brutuz

Does this work on Vista? I mean just with the Physics drivers installed, as that means I can use my 9600GT as Physics when I get my HD5870/GTX 380/360.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


Does this work on Vista? I mean just with the Physics drivers installed, as that means I can use my 9600GT as Physics when I get my HD5870/GTX 380/360.










It is possible but it is VERY difficult to get it working, and plus Windows 7 gives a lot more benefits and makes life a lot simpler. Or you can use XP with the sacrifice of DX10 (then again there is ways for that).


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ModoeXtreme*


It actually does work in Vista I'll post shortly how to do it.


I might be wrong but I haven't seen the guide for this according to the OP that's only for Windows XP/7.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Open1Your1Eyes0* 
I might be wrong but I haven't seen the guide for this according to the OP that's only for Windows XP/7.

http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...ml#post6240500

I quoted the person who said it works like that, but it is actually not done like that, it is very complicated and I would advise to install Windows 7 and do it because it is a lot easier and heck of a lot more stable.


----------



## SilverPotato

Thanks!


----------



## squid267

Dam this is taking me a long time. I didn't fully understand how you made PhysX be enabled when you enable the ATI card. I tried running the PhysX benching tool w/o my ati card enable and i got 2362 marks. this is wiht my 8800 GT and it says hardware PhysX. Then i enable my 4870 and the marks go down to 1213. What gives?


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *squid267* 
Dam this is taking me a long time. I didn't fully understand how you made PhysX be enabled when you enable the ATI card. I tried running the PhysX benching tool w/o my ati card enable and i got 2362 marks. this is wiht my 8800 GT and it says hardware PhysX. Then i enable my 4870 and the marks go down to 1213. What gives?

Ok so if you did everything else right, what you should do now is have two monitors hooked up, main to ATI and spare to NVIDIA then make the NVIDIA the only display by going into the Screen Resolution tap and saying disconnect the main display and make the NVIDIA the main display, then once NVIDIA is the main you go to the NVIDIA properties and enable PhysX then while you keep the Control Panel open make the reverse so that ATI is main and NVIDIA is spare. Then your done you have to keep the control panel open in some cases but in my case I don't need to, so if you close it and it stops working then you know to keep it open.

Let me know if that was a bit too complicated and I'll make it point form step by step.


----------



## squid267

Understand all of it except disconnecting the monitor. Where is exact is this option? I usually go into the Screen Resolution Window and under multiple displays i pick the option that shows desktop only on the nvidia monitor. So just that one step. I bet it something so easy.

EDIT: heres a pic of what im talking about


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *squid267* 
Understand all of it except disconnecting the monitor. Where is exact is this option? I usually go into the Screen Resolution Window and under multiple displays i pick the option that shows desktop only on the nvidia monitor. So just that one step. I bet it something so easy.

EDIT: heres a pic of what im talking about










I think you may have missed something because the second monitor should be enabled and working when you boot up. Or I think you changed something and then took the Screenie because it says you must apply, so what you do is click on monitor "2" and after from the drop down menu select "Extend my desktop" then click apply and then tick the checkbox that says make this my main monitor. After that you click on the left monitor "1" and select from the drop down menu "Disconnect this display". Once you enable PhysX from the Nvidia Control panel keep it open and then go to this same menu and click on the first monitor then say "Extend my desktop" and then after applying click on the "Make this my main display".

Wheew that was a lot of writing.

EDIT: I re-read your post and I'm kinda lost, let me know if what I said made sense lol.


----------



## clacker

Great post! Got physx to work on a 4850x2 + 9600gso setup! rep+


----------



## SilverPotato

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ModoeXtreme* 
I think you may have missed something because the second monitor should be enabled and working when you boot up. Or I think you changed something and then took the Screenie because it says you must apply, so what you do is click on monitor "2" and after from the drop down menu select "Extend my desktop" then click apply and then tick the checkbox that says make this my main monitor. After that you click on the left monitor "1" and select from the drop down menu "Disconnect this display". Once you enable PhysX from the Nvidia Control panel keep it open and then go to this same menu and click on the first monitor then say "Extend my desktop" and then after applying click on the "Make this my main display".

Wheew that was a lot of writing.

EDIT: I re-read your post and I'm kinda lost, let me know if what I said made sense lol.

There is no "Disconnect display" option with Windows 7


----------



## squid267

Ya. i revert to build 7232 and still no disconnect option. this is what is giving me the trouble. argh!


----------



## Rayce185

Does this work in a nVidia-only setup too? I have two GTX275's and have a 8600GTS lying around that could manage the PhysX...


----------



## squid267

^^ I dont think so because the PhysX accelareation would be on both GPU not just the 8600


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SilverPotato* 
There is no "Disconnect display" option with Windows 7

Really? Mine has it I'm on my laptop and it's late I'll post pics tomorrow of what I mean, the laptop has Vista so I may be giving the wrong wording of the option.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayce185* 
Does this work in a nVidia-only setup too? I have two GTX275's and have a 8600GTS lying around that could manage the PhysX...

Yes it works actually, a lot easier and you don't need Windows 7 either any would work. You just install the ForceWare and PhysX pack and its done automatically, the new drivers allow for this.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Okay I have some news. I tried running both cards at 8x mode and the Nvidia card didn't show up, before I had it at 16x 4x mode and it worked fine but unfortunately I'm modding my HAF 932 case and I'm using a small case for now which limits the very bottom slot which is at 4x, so I will assemble the pc outside the case and post, not sure how long it will take, but it will be done by tomorrow latest.

Sorry for the delays guys I'll get them up soon!!


----------



## squid267

Well I give up. I wonder why I'm having so much trouble. I've gone through this process 3 or 4 times now.

BTW SilverPotato, In the Screen Resolution Windows hit Detect and click on one of the boes that says another dispaly not detected then click on drop down where it says multiple display and hit try to connect VGA anyway. Hit apply. Now you can disconnect monitors. Once that third monitor is "enabled" it puts more options in the Multiple display drop down. But it didn't help me anyway. Maybe you wil have better luck.


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ModoeXtreme*


Yes it works actually, a lot easier and you don't need Windows 7 either any would work. You just install the ForceWare and PhysX pack and its done automatically, the new drivers allow for this.


 So I just use my 275's in standard SLi mode, have the 8600GTS stuck in the third slot and I can select it as a dedicated PhysX processor via the drivers?


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayce185* 
So I just use my 275's in standard SLi mode, have the 8600GTS stuck in the third slot and I can select it as a dedicated PhysX processor via the drivers?

I know know it sounds too good to be true but it actually is as simple as that.

And please people don't give up I will post screen shots tomorrow.

Squid267 can you tell me how you have the cards arranged? And is your system the one your sig?


----------



## squid267

Yup my sig system is what I am current running. I have my 8800 GT in the 1st PCI Express slot. I check GPU-Z it is running at x16. My 4870 is in the 2nd PCI-Express slot and it is also running at x16. My third PCI express runs at x2. Let me knwo if you need any toher info.


----------



## mistargill

Yay! I did it Rep+ for the OP.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *squid267* 
Yup my sig system is what I am current running. I have my 8800 GT in the 1st PCI Express slot. I check GPU-Z it is running at x16. My 4870 is in the 2nd PCI-Express slot and it is also running at x16. My third PCI express runs at x2. Let me knwo if you need any toher info.

Well that's the problem the Nvidia card has to be in the second slot and the ATI in the first. I'm ALMOST done my case its painted and assembled back together now I have to put the system back together again.

I have one question for you guys out there, I'm not sure whether the memory is being used on the NVIDIA card or is it just using the core? Because I am out of ramsinks and my cooler needs ramsinks so if its not required it'll be easier for me that way I can be done without ordering ramsinks.

I'm glad it worked for you mistargill let me know how it goes for you.


----------



## mistargill

I have my 8600gt on first slot of pci-e and my 4870 on my second slot and it works fine. if fluidmark says hardware physx that means its enabled right?


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistargill* 
I have my 8600gt on first slot of pci-e and my 4870 on my second slot and it works fine. if fluidmark says hardware physx that means its enabled right?

Yup its working. I guess theres different ways to make it work then, I figured if it didn't work for me that way then it wouldn't work lol.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Ok so I am almost done modding my case I have to add some components waiting to come and then it'll be done, by then let me know if you guys have any questions or problems, I'm still trying to figure out if I need ramsinks for a PhysX card.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Alright guys I'm all done with my mods and stuff and apparently I can't fit the 8800 on the 4x so I'll be doing it 8x 8x mode which is still great and very little different.

It seems I misread some of the options in the Screen Resolution thingy, so heres what I meant:










So all you have to do is click on "Show desktop only on 1" and it will make the NVIDIA monitor the default monitor, then you run the PhysX properties from the start menu and it will open up with the option of enabling PhysX.

Hope that helps let me know!

EDIT: BTW I had to repeat the steps I wrote because I changed slots so that's another thing to keep in mind.

EDIT2: I have no idea what happened with the screenshot but it was epic fail, just look at the attached one.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

I also noticed that when you plug the DVI cable on the Nvidia card to the left DVI port it will not work, it must be in the right DVI port and the ATI card can be any port I think.

With the left being towards the motherboard and the right being towards the main side panel.


----------



## mistargill

Did any one or does anyone know how to fold with our lovely humble dedicated physx cards?


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistargill* 
Did any one or does anyone know how to fold with our lovely humble dedicated physx cards?

I've never folded in my life but I want to make a difference so if anyone has any idea how to do it please let us know and I will add it to the first post, and I'll test it to see if it works.

I think technically the card is there and I assume it can work separately if its folding because its not doing any rendering instead of the ATI? I could be wrong.


----------



## fossild2

Big newb here, but i read the thread and it all seems interesting but what's the point what does it help it? I don't play many games on the pc just civ4 and a lil Prototype. I do alot of solidworks and CS4. would this help with it?


----------



## pipnasty

Hmm.. Interesting! I want to do this, problem is I only have one monitor. Can I get a temporary monitor just to set up this PhysX thing and discard it after set-up? Or is it necessary to always have two monitors during boot-up for PhysX to be enabled? Is it possible to only have one monitor and have ATI + PhysX?


----------



## CROSS_FIRE

I am interested in doing this with my 4870 & 9500GT but the problem is should I keep the 2 monitors plugged to the cards or just do it during the setup only


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Ok since your questions are very similar I will answer without quoting (and plus I am tired lol):

You are not required to have the two monitors plugged in, I've had a setup once where I used the same monitor with two connections and I managed to get it to work, basically you connect the VGA-DVI dongle to the NVIDIA card and the DVI cable to the ATI card and instead of disabling the ATI card and enabling NVIDIA card you just press the scan or source button on the monitor and it changes from DVI to SVGA in which the NVIDIA card would be active, then you can enable physx and then switch sources again to DVI.

This is the exact same as before but it must be done with two monitors first so that you can install the Drivers properly, once the drivers are installed properly then you can do what I just explained.

And to fossild2:

The point of this for me at least was just for Vantage and some PhysX games, because it was unfair that the CPU marks were so much higher just because of the PhysX being on the NVIDIA cards, and also it increases the FPS during PhysX enabled games by a huge margin. As an example my CPU mark tripled in Vantage.


----------



## CROSS_FIRE

since my monitor have D-SUB only i can use the 2nd computer monitor but should i keep the 2 monitors connected for ever ot just during the setup


----------



## CROSS_FIRE

.........................................


----------



## CROSS_FIRE

...........................


----------



## squid267

Can you not triple post. There is an edit function for a reason.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *squid267*


Can you not triple post. There is an edit function for a reason.


That and the fact that now he has to wait couple hours before he can reply.

And as for your question the card has to be connected to a monitor or something so that it is recognized during boot up, else it won't be detected. And after the setup it still needs to be connected to something whether it be the same monitor or two monitors


----------



## Advil

thnx for the explianation but the monitor im using has 2 d-sub not DVI 
how can i do it ?


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Advil*


thnx for the explianation but the monitor im using has 2 d-sub not DVI 
how can i do it ?


You can still do this with two DVI-to-VGA dongles, it should produce the same result, you can just alter between the two connections I think.


----------



## uazzamerican

Hi all, I'm new to the forum.
I've been searching a guide like that a lot, thank you very much for your efforts.
It seems quite clear for me, but there is still something I don't understand.

AFTER the drivers installation for the two card I really have to use always two monitors to use the nVidia for Physx?

I mean, to play Batman (example), I always have to take another monitor and to plug it?

There is no way to solve this?

Thank you


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *uazzamerican*


Hi all, I'm new to the forum.
I've been searching a guide like that a lot, thank you very much for your efforts.
It seems quite clear for me, but there is still something I don't understand.

AFTER the drivers installation for the two card I really have to use always two monitors to use the nVidia for Physx?

I mean, to play Batman (example), I always have to take another monitor and to plug it?

There is no way to solve this?

Thank you


You can create a fake monitor by clicking detect (right click desktop -> screen resolution). Then just extend it over to the fake monitor.


----------



## uazzamerican

Thank you for the answer.
You mean after the installation or during installation?

Sorry but I'm not so experienced in that....


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *uazzamerican*


Thank you for the answer.
You mean after the installation or during installation?

Sorry but I'm not so experienced in that....










I'm not sure (i've never done this) i've just read about it because i'm planning on trying it soon.

I believe it should be done after the installation.


----------



## uazzamerican

So am I. HD4850+9500GT with win XP.
Hope it works without two monitors or is totally useless for me.

(I can borrow a monitor for the installation, but not forever, and is not convenient anyway).

Hope someone can write a walkthrough for that.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Sorry for taking so long to reply I had a late class.

Anyways I am not sure if its possible with WinXp but I am certain that it works with Windows 7 since I'm on it right now lol.

There is a way to do this with one monitor and that is to use the DVI connection on the monitor for the ATI card and the SVGA for the NVIDIA card or vice versa, and once you have the PhysX enabled you can switch back to the ATI card with the switch button and pray to god that its still active lol. The NVIDIA card has to be connected at all times during boot up for it to be detected.

I've personally never tried this method because I have two monitors and right now my friend has my 8800GTS and I can't tell you if this works for sure, so please if it works or doesn't let us know.

Hope that helps!


----------



## grunion

Cruise through this thread, couple screen caps that should help.


----------



## uazzamerican

From link you mentioned there is no need to connect a second monitor at all...
I'm a bit confused now... So the guide in this thread si incorrect?

Today I'm going to do my test.


----------



## uazzamerican

Ok I think I did it... Maybe.

1) Installed the nVidia hardware (9500GT)
2) Uninstalled all nVidia related software/driver with drivecleaner
3) Restart
4) Installed the modded Forceware XP
5) Thru control panel I moved the "3" monitor (nVidia one) on the bottom-right corner of the "1" (ATI) and activate it, it will extend automatically monitor also.
6) Checked if there is nvidia control panel, to activate Physx.

Really simple and without 2 monitors.


Yuo can see that both control panels are active and that physx is enabled.
But I run Fluidmark with or without the physx activated and I obtain the same poor results, really similar to that without the 9500Gt installed.

Can you explain it?
Where I'm wrong?


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *uazzamerican*


Ok I think I did it... Maybe.

1) Installed the nVidia hardware (9500GT)
2) Uninstalled all nVidia related software/driver with drivecleaner
3) Restart
4) Installed the modded Forceware XP
5) Thru control panel I moved the "3" monitor (nVidia one) on the bottom-right corner of the "1" (ATI) and activate it, it will extend automatically monitor also.
6) Checked if there is nvidia control panel, to activate Physx.

Really simple and without 2 monitors.


Yuo can see that both control panels are active and that physx is enabled.
But I run Fluidmark with or without the physx activated and I obtain the same poor results, really similar to that without the 9500Gt installed.

Can you explain it?
Where I'm wrong?


Run Vantage with/out physx enabled.


----------



## uazzamerican

As I said, I got Windows XP, I can't run Vantage.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *uazzamerican*


As I said, I got Windows XP, I can't run Vantage.












What was the fluidmark difference?
You can also try cryostasis benchmark.


----------



## uazzamerican

I obtain 3000 points more or less in fluidmark. With or without physx.
It always say "Hardware physx", even if I deactivated it...


----------



## uazzamerican

Fixed it.
I think it's ok now.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Yes if you see both panels open at once and it says PhysX enabled it means its working. But the only way to tell if its really working is if you play like UT3 or run Fluidmark.

Again I wrote this thread for Windows 7 and I will soon be editing once my exams are done and I'll add the guide for Xp as well.


----------



## uazzamerican

From what I see with my system, I can tell that the 9500gt is really poor in Physx.
I really believed that 32sp would be more than enough for a dedicated PPU... 3000point in Fluidmark is really bad, isn't it?
Maybe is a driver issue?

With a bit overclocking I managed to reach 3200pts.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Keep in mind that this is Fluidmark and not Vantage so the points are different. Have you tried playing any PhysX enabled games, like Unreal Tournament 3, Cryostasis, etc?

You can also use the PhysX tests that come with the NVIDIA control panel. There are a few interesting ones lol.


----------



## uazzamerican

I know that fluidmark points are different form Advantage ones.* I'm just asking if 3200 fluidmark points are normal for a 9500GT*. There are no other tests in the NVCP. Maybe because the modded drivers. Anyway I'll try Batman today.


----------



## uazzamerican

Batman runs ok


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Ok sorry guys I didn't know I can't put OFFICAL in the name, I figured someone would correct me after so long lol. Anyways so the thread's name is now HowTo instead if OFFICIAL.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *uazzamerican* 
Batman runs ok

So do you see an FPS change when you turn PhysX on or off?


----------



## Banjo-Fuzz

Hmm, wonder if my old 8500GT would be worth taking out for this.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

I'm not 100% on this but I've heard anything below a 8600GTS is not that great for this. Doesn't kill to try though lol.


----------



## uazzamerican

Yes there is a lot of difference with or without HW phisx.
With High physx setting in Batman I get 17fps minimum.


----------



## Cyberbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *uazzamerican*


Yes there is a lot of difference with or without HW phisx.
With High physx setting in Batman I get 17fps minimum.


What's your GFX?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *uazzamerican*


Yes there is a lot of difference with or without HW phisx.
With High physx setting in Batman I get 17fps minimum.


Whats your primary GPU, and PhsyX GPU?


----------



## Morbid_666

will this improve performance in all games or just the ones with PhysX support?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Morbid_666*


will this improve performance in all games or just the ones with PhysX support?


It most likely will reduce frames in physX games, more stuff to render.

The are like 3 or 4 phsyX games that actually offer performance gains while under PhysX.


----------



## uazzamerican

GPU ATI HD4850 1Gbyte DDR3
PPU nVidia 9500GT 1Gbyte DDR2

1680x1050
all settings at maximum
physx maximum

Batman benchmark: 17fps (minimum)

The game is way playable, the average FPS rate is 40~50fps anyway.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murlocke* 
It most likely will reduce frames in physX games, more stuff to render.

The are like 3 or 4 phsyX games that actually offer performance gains while under PhysX.

That's actually not true when you have a dedicated physx card the frames increase in physx enabled games because the CPU is not doing any of the work anymore, the physx card is, which leaves the video card for rendering. A GPU is a lot faster at doing physx than the CPU.


----------



## uazzamerican

That' s it, Physx enabled.
Yuo can see all specs and the nVidia clocks used. ATI GPU is at default values.


----------



## Zogrim

New 1.02 mod from GenL (damn, he is working fast)
http://physxinfo.com/news/942/hybrid...in-xp-support/

Promises support for 195.x drivers


----------



## jemping

Quote:



Originally Posted by *uazzamerican*


Ok I think I did it... Maybe.

1) Installed the nVidia hardware (9500GT)
2) Uninstalled all nVidia related software/driver with drivecleaner
3) Restart
4) Installed the modded Forceware XP
5) Thru control panel I moved the "3" monitor (nVidia one) on the bottom-right corner of the "1" (ATI) and activate it, it will extend automatically monitor also.
6) Checked if there is nvidia control panel, to activate Physx.

Really simple and without 2 monitors.


Yuo can see that both control panels are active and that physx is enabled.
But I run Fluidmark with or without the physx activated and I obtain the same poor results, really similar to that without the 9500Gt installed.

Can you explain it?
Where I'm wrong?


Now, since you have done it, do you mind telling how to hook up the cable to the monitor??


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jemping*


Now, since you have done it, do you mind telling how to hook up the cable to the monitor??


I assume he used the DVI (white) for one and the SVGA (blue) for the other. Or if it has some other connection then use that along with the other connection.


----------



## D749

Batman AA, FluidMark, NV PhysX demos, etc. all work just fine with my 4870X2 and 9800GTEE. I can also access the NV control panel.

However, when I run Vantage it usually just sits at the physics tests for quite awhile and *if* it doesn't crash (e.g., sit at a black screen) there it will crash at some point after the physics tests. I didn't have this issue with Vantage 10 minutes prior to installing the physics card.

I'm running Win7 x64. Latest ATI drivers and latest non-beta 195.xx NV drivers. GenL mod 1.02.

Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

It may be the new drivers that they have that are doing this, you can try using the ones I used before I think I wrote them in the first post.

EDIT: Sorry I forgot to say that the NVIDIA drivers have to be the exact ones as the first page but the PhysX and ATI drivers can be the latest ones.


----------



## Prideless

Question, do I have to clean out my ATI drivers or can I just skip that step because I havent slapped my 8600GT ever yet on my computer so it has 0 nvidia drivers and physx drivers?


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prideless*


Question, do I have to clean out my ATI drivers or can I just skip that step because I havent slapped my 8600GT ever yet on my computer so it has 0 nvidia drivers and physx drivers?


Start from scratch, remove everything and do all steps.


----------



## Prideless

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


Start from scratch, remove everything and do all steps.


Okay, another question does having a dedicated Physx card offload CPU work also or is it just for the physx gimmick thats in games?


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Prideless* 
Okay, another question does having a dedicated Physx card offload CPU work also or is it just for the physx gimmick thats in games?

It does not mess with your CPU don't worry only PhysX enabled games and software will be able to use it.


----------



## OscarAGC85

Does anyone know if in order to crossfire on the 790FX the video card have to be on slots PCI-e 1 & 4? what's the affect if i use 1 & 3 or 2 & 4. Vapor-X 780's are two big to put right no top of each other.

Any suggestions? This is what the poster in the mobo box said, but its working for me right now. I'm trying to fit my PCIX1 slot free for my tv tuner, but if the vga's have to be on 1 & 4, I dont know how to do it.

Thanks for any help to all!


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OscarAGC85* 
Does anyone know if in order to crossfire on the 790FX the video card have to be on slots PCI-e 1 & 4? what's the affect if i use 1 & 3 or 2 & 4. Vapor-X 780's are two big to put right no top of each other.

Any suggestions? This is what the poster in the mobo box said, but its working for me right now. I'm trying to fit my PCIX1 slot free for my tv tuner, but if the vga's have to be on 1 & 4, I dont know how to do it.

Thanks for any help to all!


Wrong thread I think lol waaay off topic!

Anyhoo.....

I have jus bought and installed a 9600GT 1gig managed to get it to work good with the Core clock @ 739Mhz, Shader @ 1847 Mhz and Memory @ 932Mhz.......with this i achieved 40~FPS in fluidmark and a score of 4830
everything sems to be working fine even the NVpanel......I was jus wondering how other folks configs are running, what scores and FPS your are gettin? Check my system for latest specs....would be good to get some comparisons goin...if they aint already lol

Cheers!


----------



## riggnix

is it possible to enable physx with ati + nvidia card without an extended desktop? i don't want my mouse to disappear everytime it hits the edge of the screen.....

using windows 7 x64


----------



## Pandemahaos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riggnix* 
is it possible to enable physx with ati + nvidia card without an extended desktop? i don't want my mouse to disappear everytime it hits the edge of the screen.....

using windows 7 x64

You will have to extend the desktop for this mod to work, but you don't have to accidentally lose stuff off the screen either.

right click on *Desktop*

go to *Screen Resolution*

drag extended desktop screen to any corner of your main monitor

hit *Apply* and enjoy.


----------



## djohny24

Hey!!! this configuration is compatible with for example ATI 5770 and GT 1XX or GT 2xx?

Thanks!!


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djohny24* 
Hey!!! this configuration is compatible with for example ATI 5770 and GT 1XX or GT 2xx?

Thanks!!









........










cheers OP..... this guide helped bundles!!


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Glad to see you got it working!

And yes you should be able to run it with that setup.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riggnix* 
is it possible to enable physx with ati + nvidia card without an extended desktop? i don't want my mouse to disappear everytime it hits the edge of the screen.....

using windows 7 x64

Once you enable PhysX in the NV Control Panel you can disconnect the display connected to the NV Card.


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ModoeXtreme* 
Once you enable PhysX in the NV Control Panel you can disconnect the display connected to the NV Card.

really...?? so i can now take out the monitor from the NV card & run them both off the ATI one while retaining physX..??


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skunksmash* 
really...?? so i can now take out the monitor from the NV card & run them both off the ATI one while retaining physX..??









Well actually you have to enable physx everytime you start windows, so I woulnd't do that if I were you lol.


----------



## Duke_GuRu

thank you for this Very Nice topic







, but i have a question.. does it work if i have two 4890's in crossfire







?!!!!! and I have a 8800 GTS OC 768MB from a friend. moreover can a Thermaltake 700W PSU handle this or not? thank you in advance







.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Yup that will also work but I doubt that PSU could handle all that, what are the specs of the PSU?


----------



## DuDeInThEmOoN42

I have an old 7800GT 256MB I was thinking about volt modding. Would I be able to use it as a dedicated PhysX card?


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuDeInThEmOoN42* 
I have an old 7800GT 256MB I was thinking about volt modding. Would I be able to use it as a dedicated PhysX card?

No you have to have a 8000 series and up card for physx to work, the older cards don't have physx cards.


----------



## skunksmash

quick question.....









am i able to update the physX software without having to reapply the ATI-NV patch..??

is the patched file within the forceware driver itself, or the physX driver..??


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skunksmash* 
quick question.....









am i able to update the physX software without having to reapply the ATI-NV patch..??

is the patched file within the forceware driver itself, or the physX driver..??










I'm not sure which patched driver your referring to but yes you can update the physx driver without having to update the other drivers, just download the latest physx pack and install.


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ModoeXtreme*


I'm not sure which patched driver your referring to but yes you can update the physx driver without having to update the other drivers, just download the latest physx pack and install.


im referring to the patch required to run physX on an ATI primary...??


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skunksmash*


im referring to the patch required to run physX on an ATI primary...??










anyone...???


----------



## ModoeXtreme

I don't know of any patch and if there is it's not required for this to work, all you need is the Nvidia Display Driver 181.71, the latest Ati driver and latest PhysX pack, no patch required.


----------



## skunksmash

so.... i dont need to patch the NV drivers to run physX on ATI..??

so the patch that Grunion provided in another thread is not required..??

im on the latest NV drivers BTW....


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skunksmash*


so.... i dont need to patch the NV drivers to run physX on ATI..??

so the patch that Grunion provided in another thread is not required..??

im on the latest NV drivers BTW....










For my method it is not required, you just need to install specifically the Nvidia driver I noted along with the latest ATI and PhysX pack, in the way that I described on the first post.

There may be newer methods that I am not aware of but this was the only way to do it a few months back.


----------



## litote77

hi everyone,

i would like to try this with an ati 5870 and a nvidia 88000 gt. but before i start, i want to make sure i have sufficient power. my question is : how much watts do you need?
i know sli / cross fire systems are pretty hungry, and right now i have "only" a 550 watt alim.
is it even worth a try? how much then?

cheers.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *litote77* 
hi everyone,

i would like to try this with an ati 5870 and a nvidia 88000 gt. but before i start, i want to make sure i have sufficient power. my question is : how much watts do you need?
i know sli / cross fire systems are pretty hungry, and right now i have "only" a 550 watt alim.
is it even worth a try? how much then?

cheers.

That won't be enough to even run the 5870 let alone both. It's not the wattage that counts its the 12v rails and the brand, judging by that I assumed it was a stock PSU.


----------



## litote77

thx for reply

i do think its enough for the the 5870, its working great right now.

its a corsair alim, and i do not know about the rail (didnt see it in bios)

but i guess your right. how much is needed then?

cheers


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *litote77*


thx for reply

i do think its enough for the the 5870, its working great right now.

its a corsair alim, and i do not know about the rail (didnt see it in bios)

but i guess your right. how much is needed then?

cheers


It says the 12v rail info on the side of the Power Supply, if its corsair then it MAY just do since the 8800 only uses Physx which doesn't require that much power.

You know what if I were you I would just pop it in and see if it shines if not then you know why.


----------



## litote77

all right thx.

before i do that, any side effects due to power shortage? any possible damage?

how would i know otherwise if its not enough?

cheers


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ModoeXtreme* 
For my method it is not required, you just need to install specifically the Nvidia driver I noted along with the latest ATI and PhysX pack, in the way that I described on the first post.

There may be newer methods that I am not aware of but this was the only way to do it a few months back.

cheers mate.... the physX software updated without issue..


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *litote77*


all right thx.

before i do that, any side effects due to power shortage? any possible damage?

how would i know otherwise if its not enough?

cheers


Well if you plug it in and the power supply comes on for two seconds and then goes off then it means its either not enough or your motherboard is dead, to see which one if taking out the 8800 makes it boot up then that means the PSU is not powerful enough.

There are no side effects to power shortage it just simply won't work and it'll give you the finger.

skunksmash glad to see it was successful


----------



## ydna666

Hi, I have an XFX 5850 and a BFG 9800GX2. Would this combination work? Would I see any benefits?

Thanks


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Yes that will work and you will definitely notice the physx capabilities although it would be worth it to sell the gx2 and just got any 8600 and up since your only using the physx engine.


----------



## ydna666

Thanks for the info. If I were to keep both the 5850 and 9800gx2 for physX, could I get the best of both worlds here and use this setup for gaming and folding?

Thanks


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ydna666* 
Thanks for the info. If I were to keep both the 5850 and 9800gx2 for physX, could I get the best of both worlds here and use this setup for gaming and folding?

Thanks

Yes, remember you can have 4 GTX295s doing folding, this is no different and I don't mean the number of cards I mean the fact that you can have cards that are not active and have them do folding.


----------



## S3rgin

I'm going to try it out soon, but before that i've got a question..

Some people say that I should use the 181.71 driver, while some say that the latest one you can use is the 185.85 since nVIDIA disabled the physx + ati on the 186. series...

Has anyone tried this combination with the 185.85 driver?

I know there is a patch to allow the use on the latest set, but I don't want to mess with patchs..

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## ydna666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ModoeXtreme*


Yes, remember you can have 4 GTX295s doing folding, this is no different and I don't mean the number of cards I mean the fact that you can have cards that are not active and have them do folding.


For talkings sake if I had 4x PCI-E 2.0 slots , I could nominate 1 for gaming, 1 for physX, and 2 for folding?

eg. 5850 / 9800GX2 / 9600 GSO / 9600 GSO

Thanks


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ydna666*


For talkings sake if I had 4x PCI-E 2.0 slots , I could nominate 1 for gaming, 1 for physX, and 2 for folding?

eg. 5850 / 9800GX2 / 9600 GSO / 9600 GSO

Thanks


Yes but remember the speeds of the PCI-E slots change as you add cards.


----------



## kiscyn

I currently plan to buy an ati for this setup, but I am a bit confused. For some games like nba 2k10 with physics effort but no physX support claimed, can it lift the performance as well?

edited: I read some posts and get the answer, sadly it does not help.


----------



## Rilman

Hi, I've got this working well with an ATi 4850 in slot 1 and a 9500GT in slot 2 of my Mb,

It all works well except my ati card sits virtually right on top of the nvidia card because of the large heatsink and is running rather hot, I've tried swapping the cards over but then I don't get a display.

Anyway to get around this?

*update*

I got this working, it took a little fiddling around with displays as my motherboard boots from Pcie1 with no option to change it in the Bios,

so I let it boot with the monitor attached to the nvidia card in slot1 and the ati in slot2, changed my main display to the ati under windows and swapped the monitor and vga dongle and it works a treat, now I'm able to overclock my Ati without it overheating and have directX.


----------



## Rilman

sorry double post


----------



## NerfHurder

Great Success!!

Thank you everyone for info to help get through this.

4890/9800GT

+Rep


----------



## Anon>Implied

Hey everyone,
Been lurking for a few months here and decided to register to ask these questions.

I have acquired most of the parts for my next build except the CPU(will probably ship next week I hope) and have yet to decide on the GPU. I have been waiting on fermi but as you all know, yesterday was the unveiling of the reviews and benchmarks and I'm kinda torn on if I want to try and acquire a gtx 480 or go on the hunt for a 5970 to hold me over till nvidia's refresh of fermi. I currently have a geforce gtx 280 which I will use until I get the new GPU.

NOW, the question. Would a 5970 as my main GPU with a gtx 280 for physx work? I know the 5970 is the most powerful GPU you can buy(if you can find one) now but I don't want to not be able to use physx in the games that support it. I also have an old geforce 8800GTS 512MB in the closet I haven't used in a while.

I also got a couple more question. Does anyone here use 3ds max and maya with an ati card? I'm just wondering of they have fixed those display port problems. It would be nice to be able to still be able to use my 3d apps with the ati card.

Also, is micro stutter still a problem with dual cards like the 5970/X-2 cards?

Thanks for your time.

Anon


----------



## Velathawen

I'm actually having trouble getting my 5850/8800GT to play nice. I followed the guide to the best of my knowledge:

- Uninstall drivers in safe mode, repeating as necessary
- Install ATI 10.3 Catalyst, reboot
- Install Nvidia 181.71, reboot
- Tried to install PhysX package (standalone), it pops up that it is installing, then it just says "text".

At this point, I don't see the drop down menu to "disconnect display", but I do have a separate monitor plugged in for each card. I can get my cards to fold properly, but can't seem to get PhysX or Direct Compute working for my 8800. Would really appreciate some pointers.


----------



## scottcomp

Okay,
So right now I have an ASUS 5870,
and I currently want Physx and plan to follow this method but have found myself asking a few questions before I go out and buy a card just for this,

1. Will putting this card, ASUS EN8400GS Silent/P/512M GeForce 8400 GS 512MB (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-360-_-Product) decrease the performance of my 5870?

2. Will the GPU of the card (Nvidia card) actually be fuctioning or is this just put into the system so that something will be of Nvidia architecture and allow you to enable Physx?

3. How will this react to DX11 already being installed in my system as this card only supports DX10?

Thanks.


----------



## DuckieHo

1) 8400GS is too slow and will lower framerates.
2) The NVIDIA card would be running PhysX processing.
3) DX11 is backwards compatible.


----------



## scottcomp

Thanks for the feed back bro.

What card do you suggest?

I need a card just for physx that costs up to 60$.
Preferably a nice brand. (NVIDIA lets some weird companies manufacture their stuff :/ )
Doesn't matter where its from as long as the seller is trusted, even ebay.

I heard some of the newer cards don't work?
and I was going to get this one but it out of stock.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-118-_-Product


----------



## scottcomp

In addition to my last post,
I heard that Physx doesn't run much faster after a 9600gt?
Is this true because would this do,

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-290-_-Product

with a 5870.


----------



## grendelrt

So I ordered a 5970 today and already have a 280 GTX installed in windows 7 64-bit. According to the OP it doesnt matter which order i do them in. So I should be good leaving the 280 GTX installed and just installing the 5970 in addition, then running the physx patch?


----------



## scottcomp

I have decided to buy this,
ASUS EN9800GT/DI/512MD3 GeForce 9800 GT 512MB.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814121352

Its a deal.
Only its a dual slot card









Another thing besides Physx but still NVIDIA related is the use of CUDA.
Will I be able to use this and take advantage of it?


----------



## staryoshi

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814134091

Great cooling system, solid card, and no additional power required. They actually overclock well too. (beyond stock 9800GT clocks)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814143186 
this is a good card but runs too hot for my taste... tiny aluminum hsf. I'm slapping a VF900 on it.


----------



## scottcomp

Should I be set with an 850W PSU for a Phenom II 965, one 5870, one 9800GT (not green), 4gb (2x2GB) of RAM?


----------



## scottcomp

Would a GT220 be good for some Physx.
Like the physx in metro 2033 and some other high demand games you know.
so yould it be good enough?


----------



## Jerry Seinfeld

Can someone that got this thing working help me out ? It's been 2 weeks now that I've been trying and trying and trying and trying and trying and trying. Nothing seems to work.

181 drivers, 185 drivers, 195 drivers(with the patch), 196 drivers(with the patch), NADA

I'm about to throw my 9600GT through the freakin window

Info:

Windows 7 64 bits
M4A79T Deluxe
4870 + 9600GT
ATI drivers: 10.3a preview

I just want to play a god damn mirror's edge with the god damn physics

I'm about to cry of anger, seriously


----------



## d-block

This isn't working for me. I have all the drivers installed. When I open up the Nvidia control panel, I have the option to turn PhysX on or off. When on, it doesn't show up as working in gpu-z and in games it isn't showing up either. It says my hardware doesn't support it. I am using an evga 9500gt 512mb. Any ideas?

Edit: I got it working. The problem is that the PhysX pack that comes with Metro 2033 from steam messes it all up. When using the PhysX pack from this site, batman works. In order to play Metro 2033, you have to install their pack in order to play. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## scottcomp

d block,
I am having the exact same problem.
I can only install 8.11? i think.
But,
when I go to install the metro 2033 physics pack it upgrades it to 10.xx or whatever and then it turns software physics on instead of hardware physics.(provided by fluid mark 1.1.1)
But the 8.11 works wonderfully but I cannot play metro 2033.








Anyone know how to upgrade and keep it on.

I'm using an ASUS ATI 5870 for the raphics renderer, and an ASUS 9800GT for the physx.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 2Luke2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottcomp*


d block,
I am having the exact same problem.
I can only install 8.11? i think.
But,
when I go to install the metro 2033 physics pack it upgrades it to 10.xx or whatever and then it turns software physics on instead of hardware physics.(provided by fluid mark 1.1.1)
But the 8.11 works wonderfully but I cannot play metro 2033.








Anyone know how to upgrade and keep it on.

I'm using an ASUS ATI 5870 for the raphics renderer, and an ASUS 9800GT for the physx.

Any help would be appreciated.










Not sure if these comments will help you.

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread....ight=ati+physx


----------



## stephenmarr

right guys what kind of real world performance would i see by installing a card for physx im currently running a xfx 5850 xxx mainly play BF2 and Dirt2.
with my current set-up im getting a steady 70FPS at 1920x1200 with almost everything on full settings


----------



## Cbroph

I have a 5870 arriving tomorrow and am currently using a 9800GTX+ as my GPU. I would like to set it up so that the 9800 runs PhysX and feel that it would work because I understand most parts of the guide. The only part that confuses me is using the two monitors. Currently, I am running two 22inch monitors (while playing, one runs the game the other displays resource monitors, vent, steam ect.) If I go through with this guide and plug one monitor into the 9800 will I lose the ability to run dual monitors or will I keep the same functionality I currently have?


----------



## d-block

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2Luke2*


Not sure if these comments will help you.

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread....ight=ati+physx


so basically this says that 10.2 drivers will work, but 10.3 mess up the physx. has anyone tried this to verify if it works?


----------



## BiS

Ok i followed this guide and its not working for me.

I've got nvidia 8200 integrated (i want to try it, i know its crap) and im trying it to work physx with ati as main renderer.

Its working fine with extended desktop (i only have one screen, but has DVI+VGA connectors, and i use VGA for the nvidia) and physx 8.09.04 on fluidmark. But i want to run some game with it (batman on low physx could work...?)

Problem is that when i install 196.21 everything about physx will disappear.

I install 196.21 in safe mode (IT DOESNT ASK to reboot @[email protected]). And then patch it. After some pattern not found... it says file patched correctly.

After that i reboot and install physx which comes with 196.21 (9.09.1112).

Also tried with driver+physx and then the mod
But it wont work. and fluidmark says its software rendered @[email protected] (even if the NVIDIA its rendering the main desktop)

Also the physx which comes with batman (PhysX_9.04.28_9.09.0428_SystemSoftware) not working too

Any suggestion?

PD: 196.21 + 8.09.04 works @[email protected] But again batman wont do physx with that.

Using ATI theorically "10.5 beta", but also happened when i was on 9.12


----------



## AllLeafs

I've prepared my self well in advance for all the virtual projectiles that will be thrown my way, but here it goes anyways.......Buy an nVidia GPU for Phys X!!! I sold my HIS 5870 for the GTX 480 weeeeeee!

UUUFFFFFFFF who threw that!


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BiS*


Ok i followed this guide and its not working for me.

I've got nvidia 8200 integrated (i want to try it, i know its crap) and im trying it to work physx with ati as main renderer.

Its working fine with extended desktop (i only have one screen, but has DVI+VGA connectors, and i use VGA for the nvidia) and physx 8.09.04 on fluidmark. But i want to run some game with it (batman on low physx could work...?)

Problem is that when i install 196.21 everything about physx will disappear.

I install 196.21 in safe mode (IT DOESNT ASK to reboot @[email protected]). And then patch it. After some pattern not found... it says file patched correctly.

After that i reboot and install physx which comes with 196.21 (9.09.1112).

Also tried with driver+physx and then the mod
But it wont work. and fluidmark says its software rendered @[email protected] (even if the NVIDIA its rendering the main desktop)

Also the physx which comes with batman (PhysX_9.04.28_9.09.0428_SystemSoftware) not working too

Any suggestion?

PD: 196.21 + 8.09.04 works @[email protected] But again batman wont do physx with that.

Using ATI theorically "10.5 beta", but also happened when i was on 9.12


what does it say when you use the mod?.....i'm using 10.3 and 197.13......also is your Batman patched for PhysX?


----------



## BiS

It says "Cant find pattern" 3 times and then "file patched!"

And for the other file it says "Cant find pattern" 1time, and then "file patched!".

My batman doesnt have any patch nor mod installed. With anything which doesnt use the "old" physx control panel. It wont work (i mean, in nvidia CP i dont see any physx option, only when the old physx control panel which was used at start to select between geforces and aegia).

Its not only batman. Fluidmark wont work hardware accelerated with the newer physx, only with the old 8.09.04

Win7 x64

ima try those 197.13

PD: Thx for help


----------



## Vlasov_581

okay......uninstall all nvidia and ati drivers.....restart and download Driver Sweeper and remove all ATI and NVIDIA drivers and physX......install ATI 10.3.....restart.....after you install nvidia drivers and all physX packages don't restart.......open up task manager and end all the nv******.exe tasks......then use the patch.....now see if you can enable physX.....you can also try the 1.01 mod


----------



## BiS

ill do tomorrow, 5AM, but thats what i alrdy did :/. No luck tho u_U

Physx wont appear on nvidia control panel no matter how i do it :S


----------



## BriSleep

I'm really looking into doing this but all I find is that enabling Physx cripples the ATI cards framerates. Anyone find this to be true? I don't want to hear about 3D marks, just actual game play.

Also the 1.02 mod says it's a virus with both Eset and Norton. Anyone else find this? Oh, now both 1.01 and 1.02 are reported as Threats. I've also read this on the Hard Ocp forums.


----------



## Vlasov_581

my avg said the same thing







nvidia is paying them off for this


----------



## litote77

To brisleep,

i just played batman arkham asylum with an ati 5870 and a 8800gt with physx on high and had no problems. (nor in other games not using physx for that matter, if thats what you meant)

and for the mod 1.02, its safe, install it in safe mode if you have any problems


----------



## Massive17

Hey guys, I'm about to join the club. I just added an XFX 8600GT to my 4890 CF setups and I'm a little confused on how to set up my monitors. I have 2 Samsung T260's and I use a dual desktop setup and also use one of them to watch TV. How should I plug them in order to extend my desktop and still be able to run dual monitors.

Edit: Got everything running, but have a few problems.

1. I kept on plugging in and out my monitors to different video cards so there's like 4 displays present when I look under resolutions, how do I fix that?
2. After Disconnecting the ATI Display the PhysX option shows up in the Nvidia control panel but as soon as I make the ATI Display my main display the physX option dissapears from the Nvidia control panel and the physX stop working. I just want my resolutions menu to show 2 displays but it keeps showing 3-4.


----------



## kiwwanna

So does the cable to the second monitor from the Nvidia card have to stay connected? or can it go back to the ati? I have 2 x monitors and does it really need to be a SVGA cable?


----------



## lao02

must be surpped by motherboard?


----------



## Massive17

I'm confused on how to plug in my monitors. I have 2 x 4890's and a 8600. In the guide it says to plug in Nvidia card with DVI-to-VGA and SVGA, so I have to have it connected with both?


----------



## Newbie2009

Hi, I need help. I successfully got the physX working in Vantage etc. But when I try to run Batman AA in steam it will not run unless I Update the physics drivers(which means it will not work) when you install the new ones.

Any work around?


----------



## SpeedwayNative

I have both of my monitors connected to my top 5870, I never unplugged either monitor to set up my 8800GTS dedicated PhysX card. I had no problems at all, but I also used a sticky from another forum and not this method. I really didn't even take the time to read these instructions because my setup was already working. I actually stumbled upon this thread when I googled "OCing a dedicated PhysX Card" for some reason.

Also the Physx mod is 1.03 now, and yes if you have an ativirus prg it will BS you into thinking that the file is some kind of info stealing trojan or something. I turned off my Nortons, installed the 1.03 mod, turned my Nortons back on, enabled PhysX in the Nividia Control Panel, and everything worked perfectly! Don't be scared of that crap, it's just an antivirus not recognizing a freeware prog!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpeedwayNative*


I have both of my monitors connected to my top 5870, I never unplugged either monitor to set up my 8800GTS dedicated PhysX card. I had no problems at all, but I also used a sticky from another forum and not this method. I really didn't even take the time to read these instructions because my setup was already working. I actually stumbled upon this thread when I googled "OCing a dedicated PhysX Card" for some reason.

Also the Physx mod is 1.03 now, and yes if you have an ativirus prg it will BS you into thinking that the file is some kind of info stealing trojan or something. I turned off my Nortons, installed the 1.03 mod, turned my Nortons back on, enabled PhysX in the Nividia Control Panel, and everything worked perfectly! Don't be scared of that crap, it's just an antivirus not recognizing a freeware prog!!!!!!!!!!


Cool thanks for the input but I managed to get it working, installed the 195.62 drivers, patched. I was using a spare monitor from other room. Restarted computer and hooked up VGA to the vga port on main monitor so two cards now going into same monitor and working perfectly









Batman AA maxed runs like butter


----------



## SystemTech

Not to sure if it has been mentioned before, but i found that i could not just set the display to only show desktop 2(nvidia card) when enabling Physx, I actually had to go into device manager and disable my ATI card there, then set PhysX to be Enabled and then go back to device manager and all was well. I did this all on 1 monitor using DVI for my ATI and DVI to VGA for my Nvidia. Just switched display inputs when required.


----------



## Fifth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*


Cool thanks for the input but I managed to get it working, installed the 195.62 drivers, patched. I was using a spare monitor from other room. Restarted computer and hooked up VGA to the vga port on main monitor so two cards now going into same monitor and working perfectly









Batman AA maxed runs like butter










Funny thing about ol Speedway there, he isn't doing physx for any games...he is doing it to cheat benchmark scrores!


----------



## billyford

Wow this was a very good idea but with these drivers and phyzx I could not get it too work I think it may be do to the fact that I have a brand new 98oo gt card so I did a little research and tinkering and after about 8 hours of playing around I got it to work and its easy I found a phyzx patch that lets you do this with the newest drivers

ATI + NVIDIA The NEw Way ITs MEant To Be played

HEres the link instruction are in the phyzx patch rar

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1456964


----------



## billyford

Oh it doesnt say in the hardforum instructions To do this but I connected the vga off the nvidia card to my monitor


----------



## jprovido

got it to work with the new Nvidia beta drivers. I did not use any dummy plugs/desktop extensions. I still needed the Physx mod though
5970 slightly overclocked








5970 +9800gt


----------



## .:hybrid:.

times like these I wish I invested in a mobo with 2 pci-e slots


----------



## drutort

I am having issues, I have a 5850 (had a 5870 sold it) and i bought recently a geforce 240 ddr5 for physx

i tried everything how the guide has from the guy who made mod 1.3 and i cant get it to work at all

but it seems i might have some other bigger issue, my 5850 is in the slot 1 and my 240 is in slot 3 i believe which should give me 16x for each card

the bios does have some settings about GFX dual slot configuration, and GFX2 dual slot configuration, i believe i dont need them, so i should have them disabled? as im not doing crossfire, but just want 2 of the cards to be working

the issue im getting is that i can install drivers just fine BUT the default driver for the geforce 240 which is just vga says: "This device cannot start. (Code 10)" this causes an issue for the proper step for the mod to work, when i install the nvidia driver im supposed to NOT restart the pc an go great a fake display, BUT since my device in default driver is not working due to the ! even though the nvidia drivers installs i do not get the option to create the fake display, BUT if i restart everything works...

i did try the third step but the mod just does not work with the 256 drivers

this is windows 7 64 btw

when i try to run some of the nvidia physx or fluidmakrs the nvidia apps crash..

i have been playing for a while i have even tried connecting both to my monitor with hdmi's and doing it that way and even extending NOTHING works

i can only enable the physx when nvidia card IS THE ONLY card ENABLED and i disable my ati, if i extended the display the tab goes poof for physx, so the mod isnt working or i need some other way around due to my ! on the device?


----------



## drutort

ok i got it to work here is a link to a diff forum talking about this stuff and what i fallowed to fix my issue

http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/1...html#post94763


----------



## GeekMan

Could we please get an update to this? :3


----------



## ModoeXtreme

I am so sorry guys I didn't realize I wasn't getting notifications for this topic, since I have school and don't check these forums that often.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

As there are way too many things for me to answer at once I'll try my best to summarize all the problems and if I miss anything then I'll answer separately.

One thing that seems to be ignored is the fact that you do not need SUCH a powerful nvidia card such as a GTX280 or 285 for PhysX support it will not be THAT much faster than say a 8800GTS or even lower than that model. So for best bang for the buck I would advise getting a 8800 series or 9000 series card as they are the smartest option. Remember they require less power/space as well which is a no brainer.

For those that are having problems with the NVIDIA drivers I have to point out that the only driver that I've tested which works is the one posted on the first page and I guarantee that the newest driver will not work. And as for the ATI driver any version of the driver for your card will work.

I can't think of anything else in particular, I know you all have questions of different sorts so please instead of PMing me post your questions in this topic so that everyone can benefit from your experience and it also cuts down my work by a lot.

Thanks,
Modo


----------



## ModoeXtreme

WOW I have been out of the field for a while I guess cause life has been made easier for us just follow this link:

http://physxinfo.com/news/942/hybrid...in-xp-support/

Let me know if you still have questions.


----------



## hxcnero

without using the PHYSX patch. i got it working with cat 10.6 and forceware 257.21. i think nvidia changed their drivers around to allow it.

all i did was install the nvidia drivers first, then the ATI drivers and it worked.

anyone else want to try this to verify?

will post more screenshots if anyone wants them


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hxcnero*


without using the PHYSX patch. i got it working with cat 10.6 and forceware 257.21. i think nvidia changed their drivers around to allow it.

all i did was install the nvidia drivers first, then the ATI drivers and it worked.

anyone else want to try this to verify?

will post more screenshots if anyone wants them


 Doesnt work for me..you using 2x monitors or only 1x..?


----------



## andynolife

I tried 257.15, it worked but I have to extended the desktop to the nVidia card to make it work and it's very annoying. I donno and never heard if the 257.21 works, I thoguht only the 257.15 has the bug that allow ATi cards to work with it.


----------



## hxcnero

im using three monitors. main monitor off my 4890, second and third of my 9600GSO


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andynolife*


I tried 257.15, it worked but I have to extended the desktop to the nVidia card to make it work and it's very annoying. I donno and never heard if the 257.21 works, I thoguht only the 257.15 has the bug that allow ATi cards to work with it.


 It was..I guess they have fixed the driver DL finally. I finally got it working on my 8800GS/5770 combo.. needed 196. drivers due to older Physx GPU.. seems new 257's disable physx if you have less than 32 ROP's...


----------



## hxcnero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andynolife*


I tried 257.15, it worked but I have to extended the desktop to the nVidia card to make it work and it's very annoying. I donno and never heard if the 257.21 works, I thoguht only the 257.15 has the bug that allow ATi cards to work with it.


i havent heard or seen anythingabout 257.15 being bugged.

i am using 3 monitors. 1 off my 4890 and 2 off my 9600GSO
hopefully we can replicate this.


----------



## CL3P20

I am using 1x.. and did have to extend the desktop to see the 2nd GPU pickup under Physx load.


----------



## hxcnero

has anyone else attempted to replicate this? or did i just get super lucky for whatever reason.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Ok, every time I even try to enable my 8600 vista shuts it down calling in an incompatible display driver. I am using the 196 drivers. Not sure what else is needed as far as info, kind of tired and feeling my way through right now. Hopefully there will be some guidance when I wake up tomorrow.

Thanks all


----------



## hxcnero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


Ok, every time I even try to enable my 8600 vista shuts it down calling in an incompatible display driver. I am using the 196 drivers. Not sure what else is needed as far as info, kind of tired and feeling my way through right now. Hopefully there will be some guidance when I wake up tomorrow.

Thanks all


windows vista only supports a single display driver at a time. you need XP or windows 7 to do this. try and get yourself windows 7


----------



## ztmike

Without reading each page..

Why does someone need more than 1 monitor? How would that even work if you are trying to game on 1 monitor?

DOES it work on 1 monitor? Sorta lost..seems I'll have to read each page just to understand how to do this.


----------



## crunchie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andynolife*


I tried 257.15, it worked but I have to extended the desktop to the nVidia card to make it work and it's very annoying. I donno and never heard if the 257.21 works, I thoguht only the 257.15 has the bug that allow ATi cards to work with it.


Have you sorted this?
I have had to do the same thing to get it to work. Every time I take a SS now, I get to see 2 desktops instead of the one







.


----------



## oconoc

i have tried everystep in these articles and ones on other pages for 4 days now and i cant get any of them to work....i have gotten used the 181 drivers for my 8500gt but i have to extend the display to my fake display and when i try to access the nvidia control panel it crashes...if i make it show only on my main display the control panel isnt even there anymore.....so annoying


----------



## rahulsuraj

Which card is good for physx (add with HD5850)?


----------



## crunchie

8*** series up.


----------



## rsfkevski

I've got an XFX 9800GT that I just got as a 8800GT replacement and I was considering the Physx use, but without a second monitor to set it all up...I'm gonna pass!!


----------



## rahulsuraj

How is 9500GT for Physx ?


----------



## crunchie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsfkevski*


I've got an XFX 9800GT that I just got as a 8800GT replacement and I was considering the Physx use, but without a second monitor to set it all up...I'm gonna pass!!


You don't _need_ a 2nd monitor to make it work.


----------



## Tatakai All

So do I need two monitors? Or will the screen be split between the two drivers and that's how I go about the process?


----------



## oconoc

ok im gonna put my info in here to make it as easy for whoever is trying to do this
Steps:

1: Download the latest catalyst driver 10.7 and Nvidia driver 257.21 and 9.10.0224 physx software,driver sweeper and hybrid physx mod 1.04.

2: uninstall all of the drivers you have for your nvidia and catalyst and physx if you have them on your comp.

3: Restart your computer into safe mode and run drive sweeper and uninstall the remaining bits of the nvidia and catalyst stuff that it picks up then reboot regular.

4: Unplug your internet from your comp so that it deosn't try to load driver from the internet , Install catalyst 10.7 then reboot.

5: Install Nvidia driver 257.21 then install physx 9.10.0224 then apply the Hybrid physx mod 1.04, then restart.

Bam you are done, there is no need to set up a ghost monitor or fool with any of that, the latest updates will take care of all of that, and you will not see and option in the nvidia control panel to enable physx anymore...they got rid of that. If you have any doubts run fluidmark 1.1.0 and look for hardware or software physx rendering..if it says hardware you are good to go.


----------



## oconoc

I am running a ati 5750 and a 8500gt and that's how i did it.


----------



## evgalci

PhysX does not work on graphics cards HD5870 + GTX460 (driver ATI-10.7 and NVIDIA-258.96) + 1.04ff patch. I have installed windose 7 x64. Has complied with all instructions for installing the patch. I have used many times, but to no avail.







Please advise how to enable the work of the PhysX for GTX460. Sorry for my bad English. Thank you for your help.


----------



## oconoc

can you get the nvidia driver 257.21 for the gtx460? If so try that one instead of 258.96


----------



## evgalci

*OCONOC*. 
Driver 257.21 does not work for GTX460. Need a driver 258.56 and above. I tried drivers from 258.56 to 259.32, but to no avail, PhysX does not work. Need a new patch, patch 1.04FF is not working.


----------



## oconoc

according to physx.com the 1.04 works with the 258.56 drivers. Did you install http://physxinfo.com/news/3355/physx...224-available/ ???


----------



## evgalci

*OCONOC*
Nvidia driver installation 258,56 + PhysX 9.10.0224 to 9.10.513 + Patch 1.04 in Safe Mode of Windows, but to no avail for the GTX460. Instead GTX460 replaced the graphics card GT240 PhysX works.


----------



## Tatakai All

Where do I find the hybrid patch?

EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## Tatakai All

Do I need to connect my 250 to my monitor with a DVI/HDMI cord or will it just work in the pcie slot as is?

EDIT: Got it working in prime condition. Went from 1011 on fluidmark to 7*** something.


----------



## Gabkicks

nope, just plug it into the pcie slot







it doesnt need to be connected to a monitor. what is your fluidmark 1.2 score? and what settings/resolution?


----------



## RAZOR1703

Hi guys








i have a question. i'm going to use HD 5870 as my main GC and XFX 8800GTX for Physx, but in my power supply there is only two pci-e 6-pin wires and they are both used for 5870. is it necessary to have another two wires for 8800?
Thank you


----------



## Boulard83

How much watts is your PSU capable ? and brand ?


----------



## ModoeXtreme

I'm sorry everyone it is very hard to keep up with this thread since the notifications in my email don't show up for a few days and by the time it does there are more replies and questions. Right now I've read till page 19 and already there is too much to reply to so as of now if you have any questions I'll be more than happy to help you out just repost your question and progress and I'll get back to you. Also please do not PM me regarding this topic leave your questions here so that everyone can learn from your experience.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RAZOR1703* 
Hi guys








i have a question. i'm going to use HD 5870 as my main GC and XFX 8800GTX for Physx, but in my power supply there is only two pci-e 6-pin wires and they are both used for 5870. is it necessary to have another two wires for 8800?
Thank you









Yes it is possible however we need to know if your PSU can handle all that, what is the make and model of your PSU?


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tatakai All* 
Do I need to connect my 250 to my monitor with a DVI/HDMI cord or will it just work in the pcie slot as is?

For your card to be recognized by windows initially, it has to be connected to something at start up and once PhysX is enabled via Nvidia Control Panel then you can unplug it. This was how I had to do mine in order for it to work.


----------



## NathG79

Hey Guys. Was thinking about getting a 8800gt/9800gt Nvidia card purely for running Physx enabled games on my CH IV, I already have a ATI 5870. could someone run me through the steps required to get the two to run with no conflict.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gabkicks

put in nvidia card. install nvidia drivers, run 1.04ff. restart. test using gpu-z and fluidmark to see if it worked. I also ran the gpu physx i also ran the gpu physx cmd in the extras folder.


----------



## carefree

I am running 2 5970's and would like to add a nvidia card for physx
I looked at the gtx 460 and I see there is 768 ? and 1 gig ? versions.
Does the memory size matter when just being used for physx ?
looking at the gtx 460 (is this overkill just for physx?)


----------



## Boulard83

I really love my GTX460 as physX. With the rest of your GPU ... i dont think a 460 is overkill for you


----------



## crunchie

Install Nvidia card, install 257.15 drivers, reboot, extend desktop. Done. No patches or hacks required.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunchie*


Install Nvidia card, install 257.15 drivers, reboot, extend desktop. Done. No patches or hacks required.


Even the older drivers you could do this but PhysX would not be enabled. Have you ran tests to see if it actually works?


----------



## crunchie

Run GPU-z after and you will see that physx is enabled.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Glad to see its so much easier to do now, back when I wrote this topic it was pain in the butt to do hence why I wrote this guide but now its as easy as that wow.


----------



## crunchie

I like easy







.


----------



## Mikrouwel

Is a GTS 250 a over kill for physX?


----------



## Gunderman456

No, it's the sweet spot for PhysX!


----------



## Mikrouwel

Will it work even if I have a sli board and not crossfire?


----------



## Gunderman456

The GTS 250 is made by NVIDIA and SLI also belongs to NVIDIA. So yes, the card will work in a SLI mobo!


----------



## Mikrouwel

No I meant if I put a ATi and a GTS250 on a sli board?


----------



## Boulard83

You dont need a SLI mobo to use a PhysX card. You just need 1 empty PCIe slot.


----------



## Gabkicks

after a cold boot, windows doesn't detect the 2nd card :/ i have to restart for windows to detect it. is there a way to fix this? could be because I am using 1 6pin for the gts 250? or maybe my powersupply? or the motherboard? i dunno...

also, gpu physx doesnt appear to be working with metro 2033


----------



## MAXIMATOR

can i do physx with crosshair IV formula, msi lighting 5870 and an evga 9800gtx?
5870 as my main card..


----------



## crunchie

No reason why it should not work.


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MAXIMATOR* 
can i do physx with crosshair IV formula, msi lighting 5870 and an evga 9800gtx?
5870 as my main card..

Yup, easy. Just fresh install ATI driver, then NVIDIA driver, then the PhysX software, then patch with the PhysX Mod and you're good to go.


----------



## _REAPER_

I just got a evga 450gts for physx I am hoping that the 1.04ff works with the new drivers 258.96 has anyone had any luck with this so far


----------



## jprovido

3 step ATI+Physx Guide
http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...l#post11072230 no more dummy plugs/desktop extensions required


----------



## mekaw

I can't seem to get this working on my asus m4a89gtd pro.

even with latest bios update.

I read something about new nvidia drivers blocked usage of nvidia cards with ati?

is this what's stopping it?


----------



## mekaw

where the heck is disconnect display on windows 7? it's not in one of those drop down menus in display choices.


----------



## mekaw

I just gave up on this stupid thing.


----------



## Krlll

Works for me with 258.96 and 9.10.0514 physx software and 1.04ff Hybrid Physx Mod.
Physx no longer shows as a clickable button in nVidia control panel.
Fluidmark says the 5870 is the main renderer.
But its working fine for Batman AA and appears to be working in other games.

So forget nvidia control panel and fluidmark and check see if its working in game.

Is there a way for me to continue to overclock my 5870 while running physx on the 8800GT?
None of the usual software will let me.Not the ASUS software that allows me to overvolt or Precision or even rivatuner.

Edit: Definitely working. 8800GT shows as using 20-40% in GPU-Z log(while standing in steam or smoke in Batman AA)


----------



## Faraz

Nevermind. Found my answer.


----------



## elysion

yo thanks mate, exactly what i was looking for it today. will use my Hd5970 with a 9800GT for Physix...


----------



## tismon

Similar to what Krlll found, fluidmark doesn't say anything about software or hardware rendering of physx and only says that my 5770 is the main renderer. When running the test, neither card shows any real load in gpu-z. Am I missing some settings in fluidmark or is this really not a good way to test if physx is working anymore?

EDIT: When running the batman demo, the GPU load on the 9800 was at about 25% average and up to 35%. I'm assuming that this means that the physx works, but I'd love a second opinion.


----------



## oconoc

ok so i have a question. I am running a xfx hd 6850 with a xfx 9500 gt for dedicated physx, I am only getting about an average 37 fps on fluid mark...should that be higher with what im running? when i open my nvidia control panel and go to system details it shows my 9500 gt but it shows it with a memory of 0, irq0 and bus is unknown bus...is that right?


----------



## tismon

If it helps any, I gave up on fluidmark and just watched the load on my two gpus with two open gpu-z programs while playing the batman: arkham asylum demo from steam. If there's any consistent load on your physx card (mine was about 15-35%), then it's working I believe.


----------



## oconoc

well i finally got it to show in the nvidia control panel the enable/disable physx....works like a charm now....just went with an older nvidia driver and the 1.03 physx mod


----------



## tismon

Good to hear. I'm glad that it finally works for you, though I'm still annoyed that this whole process seems to be persistence based. If it doesn't work, try, try, try, try, try, sleep, and try some more. Eventually it works, but not the way it really should.


----------



## oconoc

should gpu-z be showing a gpu load reading from my dedicated physx card when running an application like 3d mark vantage? if so its load is 0 but i have physx enabled


----------



## tismon

Theoretically yes, but I've never been able to get it to work. I think it has to do with the options available, but I was never too clear on that and I couldn't get my questions answered.


----------



## TheBirdman74

Hi there, not to be rude, but just to check what my options are... Do the AMD 5000 and 6000 series cards work with nVidia 200series cards being used as Physx?

To be more frank, can I use my 260GTX 216SP as dedicated physx card with either ATi/AMD 5970 or the 6950/6970 flawlessly? and in that regards, any issues such as micro shuttering or lockups?


----------



## clark_b

as to whether or not you can do it, yes you can. 
not sure about the stuttering, etc


----------



## oconoc

i see people saying that once they did this and got it working they improved their cd mark 06 score alot......mine runs with physx enabled or diabled but im pretty sure its working maybe semi properly.....any thoughts?


----------



## tismon

Again, not sure if this is right, but that's pretty much my experience as well. Only nominal, if that, change in the score. I truly don't think that it's implemented as well as it used to. Maybe an older version would (closer to the one all the guides use) would help clear things up.


----------



## Mikrouwel

Hey Guys,

I have an Asus 5870 V2 and thinking of putting in a 9800GT or GTS250 for Phyx

Will this make my rig non DX-11 compatible or does Phyx not work on DX?

Also my rig specs are in sig, so if there is something that wont work let me now plz

Oh yes and how much will my GPU score go up in vantage?

If we are talking 1k or then can it but 5k or do and I might add one in

Mikrouwel


----------



## M0E

DX11 will still work just fine.

Vantage I cant say for sure, but Id be willing to bet its more like 7-10k+ gain on the CPU section.


----------



## Mikrouwel

Okay who has a Phyx card installed and what boost did they get in vantage GPU score?

Mikrouwel


----------



## clark_b

You won't get any(significant) boost in GPU score, only CPU. I just hooked up one of my 9800gt's with one of my hd4850's and it doubled my CPU score.


----------



## gobbo353

Guys i took the plunge about a week ago.. I needed a few GCs for a couple pcs.. anyway with a GTS450 i'm getting about 6K diff in vantage.. After messing around with drivers (Doesn't take long) it came together nicely - best of both worlds as they say..

I would say that in general you not going to 'notice' much benefit in real world, however depends on your primary ATI card.. i've a 5970 so no issue.. but with Physx now i do get that extra punch in games like batman aa, dead space 2, metro 2033 etc..

anywayz happy to help with questions if i can


----------



## Krlll

The Physx card is doing more than adding "punch" and scores to 3DMark...there are loads of effects esp in Batman AA that you will never see without it.
3DMark scores with Physx enabled arent even recognised on this forum AFAIK.
We can blame Nvidia for the demise of Physx and the difficulty in getting it to work with Ati cards.
Physx was cool in GRAW and GRAW 2 and added effects to Batman AA,was also good in Mirrors Edge...other than that what has it done really?Oh it made the already terribly optimised Metro 2033 run like crud.


----------



## Killam0n

I have a 4870//512 and a 8600gt//512... is this even worth attempting to dual gpu? I am really not sure of the gains I would see, might be more trouble than its worth. thoughts?


----------



## clark_b

You can always take it off if you don't like it or have bad results. I say it can't hurt to give it a try









Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## onslaught_

hey fellas, can anyone recommend a card to get that would do the job well with my sapphire 5870?

just found out about all this and it's getting me all excited







i'm almost done Mafia II..but i feel like i might just start all over again if i can get my ati card running with nvidia strictly for physX


----------



## clark_b

a GT 240 would be ideal


----------



## oconoc

so the gt 240 512 is better than the geforce 9500gt?. by alot or just a few? Im wondering because i am thinking about upgrading my physx card.


----------



## clark_b

by a lot


----------



## oconoc

so the gt 240 512mb would be just fine for dedicated physx....i saw a gt 240 1g ddr5 but for way more money and all i want is a good physx card. I really dont know nvidia cards to well


----------



## t0adphr0g

Do I need to "sli bridge" the Nvidia card I want to use PhysX, to my crossfired ATI cards?


----------



## onslaught_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0adphr0g;12719869*
> Do I need to "sli bridge" the Nvidia card I want to use PhysX, to my crossfired ATI cards?


no, you aren't suppose to "bridge" the cards together. From my understanding all you need to do, is to plug it into your mobo and follow the instructions


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *videoman5;6239428*
> As long as you are trying to do this on XP or 7, this will work.


Yeah def won't work on win 3.1 .....


----------



## oconoc

ok so when i run my ati card alone it reads x16 on my pci-e but when i run it with the nvidia card in the second pci-e slot it drops it down to x8. My question is does this make a big performance hit?


----------



## clark_b

not for an hd 6850. for a 5970 or something yeah it would be


----------



## Caustin

Has anyone had luck running this Ati + Nvidia setup while playing the games Two Worlds II and/or Gothic 4? I have everything installed and set up correctly and everything works in other games and in Fluidmark but when playing either of the previously mentioned games, I get absolutely 0 usage out of my physx card. Has anyone else has experience with PhysX in either of these games?


----------



## Caustin

I just read that Gothic 4 may only use CPU for PhysX. However, I am discovering conflicting information on the subject. Some say the game does support GPU accelerated PhysX, Some say it only uses CPU.


----------



## Gunderman456

Some (actually most) games don't use PhysX and I think those don't have that.


----------



## Caustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456;12946509*
> Some (actually most) games don't use PhysX and I think those don't have that.


I am aware. I do know that Two Worlds 2 supports gpu accelerated PhysX, not too sure about Gothic 4 though.


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clark_b*


not for an hd 6850. for a 5970 or something yeah it would be


What you talking about mate.. hopefully not referencing the previous post.. no performance hit at x8 with 5970. like 5% or less.. 6000 or 5000 series doesn't take much of a hit at all,, and depends on your board etc etc


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*


Some (actually most) games don't use PhysX and I think those don't have that.


there's a thread somewhere within oc that lists all the physx games if you hunt a little.


----------



## PcGamingRig

Not working with the latest 285.62 drivers, anyone else tested it?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PcGamingRig*


Not working with the latest 285.62 drivers, anyone else tested it?


You can test this new trial patch for 285.xx if you want, but it is a trial version.

For testing purpose only *edit*


----------



## TinDaDragon

Bumb for people to help me

So I have a 5850 with a GT 430. How would I set it up? Do I use the same procedures as the OP, or is there an updated method? Thanks guys


----------



## liljoey112

on the same boat as Tindadragon But i have a 6950 and a gts 240 is there an updated way


----------



## Ken1649

Just follow the 3 simple steps in post #1056

http://www.overclock.net/t/591872/how-to-run-physx-in-windows-7-with-ati-cards/1050#post_15472355


----------



## themaskofwraith

Hi,

I have ATI hd5670 1gb card. Now i bought Nvidia GTX560. i use my computer for gaming only. Is this method gonna help me to take advantage of my existing HD5670 in games?

Thanks in advance


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themaskofwraith*
> 
> Hi,
> I have ATI hd5670 1gb card. Now i bought Nvidia GTX560. i use my computer for gaming only. Is this method gonna help me to take advantage of my existing HD5670 in games?
> Thanks in advance


No. There's nothing in games that you could do with the HD5670 that would make sense. Unless you use it to drive a second display that you have something else open on.


----------



## DarkChiron

To utilize this method, do you HAVE to have two monitors plugged in at once? Will it not work just setting up the nvidia card first, and then the ATI one?


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkChiron*
> 
> To utilize this method, do you HAVE to have two monitors plugged in at once? Will it not work just setting up the nvidia card first, and then the ATI one?


No. If your monitor has more than 1 input you can just plug each into a different input.


----------



## DarkChiron

Much thanks for the reply. Good to know I don't need another monitor just to try this.


----------



## eXXon

I ordered a 7970 and will use it as my main card and would like to use one of the 580's as a Physx card but don't want to reinstall windows.
What do I do next? I never had ATI/AMD drivers installed before on the machine.

Thx


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> I ordered a 7970 and will use it as my main card and would like to use one of the 580's as a Physx card but don't want to reinstall windows.
> What do I do next? I never had ATI/AMD drivers installed before on the machine.
> 
> Thx


I'll do up a guide for you this afternoon. What version of windows are you on?

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> I'll do up a guide for you this afternoon. What version of windows are you on?
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks mate. W7 Pro SP1 64-bit.


----------



## eXXon

Since I already have the nvidia drivers installed, Should I just set Physx Dedicated to the 580 (not auto), insert the 7970, install the AMD drivers and check if that would work?


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> I'll do up a guide for you this afternoon. What version of windows are you on?
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


any update mate?


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> any update mate?


yeah sorry, I got tied up with exams








Since you're changing the primary card I'd suggest reinstalling the drivers.
Obviously you'll want to install Driver Sweeper before doing this, I linked the download below. Also, when you first run it click on Miscellaneous under Options and un-check Create Backup.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Uninstall All Nvidia Software through the Control Panel
Reboot into Safe Mode
Run Driver Sweeper and Clean Nvidia drivers
Open Device Manager, right-click on the 580 and click Uninstall. If it asks if you want to delete the drivers for it say Yes or check the box
Shutdown, remove the 580 and install the 7970
Boot up. If Windows tells you to restart the computer do that first, otherwise go ahead and install the drivers for the 7970, and reboot
Shutdown and insert the 580
Boot up and install the drivers for the 580. After that is done, run Hybridize as Admin
Reboot
Install the newest Physx and run Hybridize as Admin again



That's pretty much it. No changing settings in Nvidia Control Panel or anything.
For specific games and further notes, refer to the Hybridize thread I linked. For BL2 info you can look here


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> yeah sorry, I got tied up with exams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you're changing the primary card I'd suggest reinstalling the drivers.
> Obviously you'll want to install Driver Sweeper before doing this, I linked the download below. Also, when you first run it click on Miscellaneous under Options and un-check Create Backup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uninstall All Nvidia Software through the Control Panel
> Reboot into Safe Mode
> Run Driver Sweeper and Clean Nvidia drivers
> Open Device Manager, right-click on the 580 and click Uninstall. If it asks if you want to delete the drivers for it say Yes or check the box
> Shutdown, remove the 580 and install the 7970
> Boot up. If Windows tells you to restart the computer do that first, otherwise go ahead and install the drivers for the 7970, and reboot
> Shutdown and insert the 580
> Boot up and install the drivers for the 580. After that is done, run Hybridize as Admin
> Reboot
> Install the newest Physx and run Hybridize as Admin again
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty much it. No changing settings in Nvidia Control Panel or anything.
> For specific games and further notes, refer to the Hybridize thread I linked. For BL2 info you can look here


Thanks a lot mate







, Both cards installed (7970 primary), managed to install both drivers and played BL2, ran 3dmark11 with no issues so far.
Gonna try the Hybridize and report back.

Thanks again mate.


----------



## eXXon

Does the line contain the b in the very beginning or is it a typo? And where do I add it to?
'Upon further investigation add this line also under the [Engine.Engine] and [SystemSettings] sections, one of those is probably redundant though.
*b*DisablePhysXHardwareSupport=False'

Thanks again...


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Does the line contain the b in the very beginning or is it a typo? And where do I add it to?
> 'Upon further investigation add this line also under the [Engine.Engine] and [SystemSettings] sections, one of those is probably redundant though.
> *b*DisablePhysXHardwareSupport=False'
> Thanks again...


What game? You don't need to do it with BL2.


----------



## eXXon

I did/tried everything possible but keep getting bsod when I start BL2. Also kept getting freezes in other games.
Gonna try from scratch again, but I noticed this when applying Hybridize:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



> It's been a long time...

[GET REGISTRY PATHS]
OK
...done!

[SEARCH & REPLACE PATCH]
loading file:
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Engine\..\Common\PhysXDevice.dll
Trying next pattern...
Trying next pattern...
Trying next pattern...
Trying next pattern...
nothing patched!
...done!

[FILE CHECK]
loading file:
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Engine\..\Common\PhysXDevice64.dll
File Exist Check : OK
...done!

[SEARCH & REPLACE PATCH]
loading file:
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Engine\..\Common\PhysXDevice64.dll
Trying next pattern...
Trying next pattern...
Trying next pattern...
Trying next pattern...
nothing patched!
...done!

[GET REGISTRY PATHS]
OK
...done!

[REGISTRY PATCH]
Registry patch OK!
...done!

[EXPORT FILE]
J:\Backup\PhysX-mod-1.05ff\renDrs.cmd
setting file attributes
executing file
deleting file
File export OK!
...done!

> How have you been?


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> What game? You don't need to do it with BL2.


This was from the link you provided for enabling Physx in BL2.....Should I do what they say in the 1st page or the steps you gave are enough?

Thanks again mate & good luck on your exams...


----------



## eXXon

GPU-Z shows Physx enabled under the 7970, does it mean it worked







?


----------



## clark_b

Select the Nvidia card in the pulldown menu of GPU-Z and go to the sensors tab. Right click on GPU usage and select max. Make sure you check the box to update GPU-Z when its in the background. Then play bl2 on high or medium physx. Check GPU-Z after.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eXXon

Its working, thanks all


----------



## kx11

can i work this without the need of another display ?!


----------

